# VCR to DVD dubbing HELP unique problem



## DonM2214 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am very frustrated and need urgent help. As a part of my job, I'm trying to dub a collection of VHS tapes to DVD's. The two players I am trying to use are a Pioneer DVD Recorder DVR-210 and a JVC DR-MV100. After successfully burning from these two devices, the supposedly burnt DVD's show up as Blank DVD's on both Mac and PC computers as well as DVD players. But I am able to view the burnt footage on the DVD's only when I attempt to watch the DVD's on the original devices they were recorded from. A DVD burned from the Pioneer will not register on the JVC and vice versa. And once I put either burnt DVD into a computer, it is registered as blank. I'm using Verbatim DVD-R 16x discs and I'm recording the DVD's in EP. I'm so lost, because my boss says that a set of DVD's were recorded on these players in 2008. When I try and watch these burnt DVD's from 2008, they work fine on both computer and DVD players. The footage I am trying to dub now is from 2003, if that makes any difference. I have no idea what is going on, obviously they are burning because I can view them on the original players they were burnt from without the Tapes in the VCR.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds like they need to be finalized. After the disk is burned, check the menu options. Finalize disk should be there somewhere.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi DonM2214

I agree with v-six's assessment the finalization process is missing or was interrupted. Are you using the same disk manufacturer that was used in 2008 ?


----------

